# Whale Bone



## Neil (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi all, my question is has anyone ever used whale bone? While
 In fl my parents neighbor works construction and dug up a lot of whale bone, so I thought that might be cool stabilized. Thanks for any info


----------



## SkookumPens (Nov 15, 2013)

I have turned a whale rib. It required a lot of CA to fill the pores.

Craig Chatterton
Puyallup, WA


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a TON of whale and matinee bone from Florida. Now my question is if they got it in Florida where about....It is most certainly fossilized and then solid stone. The bone I have mostly came from bone valley the Peace River and Phosphate mines.

The fossils I have are solid like a sand stone (no pores) modern bone would have pores and I don't think your going to dig up modern wale bone in Florida.


Any photos????


Try drilling a hole in a piece and see how it goes....
.


----------



## awood6971 (Nov 15, 2013)

I recently purchased a piece of whale bone and sealed the sides and ends with CA making it like a trough. Then I flooded it with CA and let it set. In some sense it is like stabilizing it. That said...I have worked with Bone before. This will be the first time I have turned it though. For good measures I am going to paint my tubes White and or reverse paint the inside of it once drilled. Bone is a nice media to work with, just note that it does have a distinct smell and it doesn't set well with some people. Also...regardless of what you do to prep the blank, make sure to wear a dust mask!!! You do not want bone dust infiltrating your lungs! Hope this Helps. Happy Turning.


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 15, 2013)

Neil said:


> Hi all, my question is has anyone ever used whale bone? While
> In fl my parents neighbor works construction and dug up a lot of whale bone, so I thought that might be cool stabilized. Thanks for any info



Neil, What color is the bone...that will tell a lot....




awood6971 said:


> I recently purchased a piece of whale bone and sealed the sides and ends with CA making it like a trough. Then I flooded it with CA and let it set. In some sense it is like stabilizing it. That said...I have worked with Bone before. This will be the first time I have turned it though. For good measures I am going to paint my tubes White and or reverse paint the inside of it once drilled. Bone is a nice media to work with, just note that it does have a distinct smell and it doesn't set well with some people. Also...regardless of what you do to prep the blank, make sure to wear a dust mask!!! You do not want bone dust infiltrating your lungs! Hope this Helps. Happy Turning.


Allen, I see you are in High Springs...been there many times and dove the Santa Fe River for fossils. It is very rich in Mastodon, Dugong (matinee) and more All (most) the fossil material I have fond was black....Now in the Phosphate mines of Bone Valley (the Peace River basin) can be a white blond color...


Just wondering if were talking fossils or modern bone???


----------



## Donovan (Nov 15, 2013)

I bought a whale rib bone a few months ago. It is more than 2 meters long. It is from a whale that beached it self in 2003. I turned some but it still felt as if it was wet. Was not to difficult to turn. It is not much to look at. I want to stabilize it with a color and try again

Donovan


----------



## Neil (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Bruce, the whale bone is black


----------



## Pitoon (Feb 4, 2014)

Donovan said:


> I bought a whale rib bone a few months ago. It is more than 2 meters long. It is from a whale that beached it self in 2003. I turned some but it still felt as if it was wet. Was not to difficult to turn. It is not much to look at. I want to stabilize it with a color and try again
> 
> Donovan


 
bone is similar to wood in the sense that it needs to dry out to a certain moisture content.

Pitoon


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 5, 2014)

Just remember that bone dust whether animal or human is not good for your lungs. Make sure you use a mask!
:clown:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 5, 2014)

Neil here is a post of mine from a few years ago on some Whale fine bone I made a pen from. I still have a Sierra sized blank left. 
The most unusal !!!! - International Association of Penturners


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 5, 2014)

Cuts and turns like antler.

Les


----------



## nx95240 (Feb 10, 2014)

would you sell me a 1.25x7"? if so pm me please thanks brian


----------

